# aus Bleistiftzeichnung Farbe machen mit Paint Net



## Nani (16. April 2010)

Hallo, kann mir jemand sagen, ob es möglich ist eine Bleistiftzeichnung mit Paint Net in Farbe umzugestalten? Wenn ich auf den Farbeimer klicke ist alles total Blau und man kann nix mehr erkennen. 
Kann sein, dass sowas nicht geht. Die Bleistift Farbe möchte ich nur in Blau, mehr nicht. 

Danke im Voraus für Hilfe.


----------

